# Hyatt Sunset Harbor WiFi Upgrade



## IslandTime (Jul 18, 2013)

We stayed at HSH 6/30 - 7/7 and I'm happy to report that the wireless internet worked perfectly.  They were working on the upgrade while we were there, but it worked fine all week from the first day on.  Last year there were days it didn't work at all and was spotty on the days we were able to connect.  We were in building 5 (same building as last year) and were able to connect all over the townhouse and from the patio and balcony.


----------



## lizap (Jul 22, 2013)

Great to hear.  Why do you prefer Sunset Harbor to the other two Hyatt resorts in Key West (I assume you do since you own there)?



IslandTime said:


> We stayed at HSH 6/30 - 7/7 and I'm happy to report that the wireless internet worked perfectly.  They were working on the upgrade while we were there, but it worked fine all week from the first day on.  Last year there were days it didn't work at all and was spotty on the days we were able to connect.  We were in building 5 (same building as last year) and were able to connect all over the townhouse and from the patio and balcony.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 22, 2013)

About time..   The wifi was pretty spotty and slow at times last Dec.

Did they replace the ancient computer in the lobby?  Trying to print a boarding pass and an email was painful.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 22, 2013)

Sunset Harbor is close to everything, steps to Mallory Square and Duval street.  No need to rent a car.


----------



## IslandTime (Aug 3, 2013)

suzannesimon said:


> Sunset Harbor is close to everything, steps to Mallory Square and Duval street.  No need to rent a car.


Exactly!  One of the reasons Key West is our favorite vacation spot (four visits so far this year with two more booked) is there is no need for a car if you stay in old town.  We drive down from Orlando most of the time but with Southwest flying nonstop to Key West, we're flying more frequently as we have learned to take advantage of fare sales when we can tailor our dates around the best fares.  Even when we do drive, we park the car and leave it for the duration of our trip.  

Mary, we've never used the computer in the lobby, so I didn't notice if it was new.


----------



## NKN (Aug 4, 2013)

If you go that frequently to Key West, don't you get bored?  I've been twice.


----------



## Kal (Aug 4, 2013)

NKN said:


> If you go that frequently to Key West, don't you get bored? I've been twice.


 
Key West is not a city that EVERYONE loves. The city is very eclectic to say the least and I don't know of any other city in the US that even comes close.

There are MANY, MANY other locations where I would get very bored.  My first visit to Key West was in 1995 and have been back over 30 times. Three weeks in 2012 and the same in 2013.  Obviously, we like it!


----------



## IslandTime (Aug 6, 2013)

NKN said:


> If you go that frequently to Key West, don't you get bored?  I've been twice.


We are never bored in Key West, but it's not like any other place we've ever visited either.  We have a lot of friends who live or visit there and have a great time with them when we're in town.  For us, it feels like our second home.


----------

